# Transférer donnes disque dur mac vers pc



## pepedu06 (18 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Suite à une surcharge de tension électrique, la carte mère + 2 barrettes ram (sur 4 !) + le processeur m'ont lâché.
Heureusement, le disque dur, qui contient mes données professionnelles, est intacte.
Seulement, le gars de chez welcome informatique me prendrais 150E pour récupérer les données !
Ayant un PC (fixe), serait=il possible de connecter le disque dur du mac au PC (tout deux connectique sata) et grâce à un logiciel, accéder aux données présentes sur le disque dur et les transférer vers le PC ?

Je ne sais absolument pas si je suis dans la bonne catégorie, donc déplacé le post si besoin
merci d'avance


----------



## drs (18 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour

C'est possible moyennant l'install d'un soft de ce type: http://www.mediafour.com/products/macdrive/

Sinon, je ne sais pas ce que ca vaut, tu peux essayer ceci: http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/16530

Alex


----------



## pepedu06 (19 Novembre 2008)

merci, mais le premier logiciel sert bien à (dsl je suis nul en english ^^):
Brancher le disque dur interne du mac à la carte mère d'un pc, puis arriver à lire le format mac et permettre le transfert de données ?
Si oui, c'est formidable !
et à quoi servirait le deuxième ?


----------



## Kiter (1 Avril 2009)

Salut
En fait le premier logiciel (mac drive) te sert uniquement a pouvoir lire le format de disque mac sur ton PC qui ne lit pas a la base le format mac. si tu veu connecter ton HDD 2.5' a ton pc il faudra surement que tu achète soit un boitier externe USB ou firewire (plus rapide) ou alors que tu achète un adaptateur de napes pour le mettre a l'intérieur de ton PC (qui ne propose que de la connectique pour HDD 3.5' à la base)
voilà


----------



## ToCo (1 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

je ne vais malheureusement pas pouvoir t'aider pour ton problème pepe mais une question me vient aussi et ceci est une petite parenthèse pour ne pas que ton probleme soit ecarté a cause de ma question, mais est t'il possible de faire l'inverse, transferé des données du Pc vers le Mac ?

Je vais passer sous mac d'ici très peut de temps et j'ai des fichiers a transferer (discographie, documents...) et mes deux disque dur externe sont en NTSF et non en FAT32 !

Auriez vous une solution ? 

(les fichiers représente environ 200Go)

Je vous remercies et j'espere que mon post n'entravera pas le probleme de pepe !


----------



## Slyoo (7 Avril 2009)

Le mac lit les données sur les disques NTFS mais ne sait pas écrire dessus donc pour faire des transferts simples PC>MAC snas retour en arrière, no problem.
Sinon y a paragon NTFS pour écrire sur des disques NTFS. ça marche du feu de dieu et sans soucis de mon coté


----------



## ToCo (7 Avril 2009)

Slyoo a dit:


> Le mac lit les données sur les disques NTFS mais ne sait pas écrire dessus donc pour faire des transferts simples PC>MAC snas retour en arrière, no problem.
> Sinon y a paragon NTFS pour écrire sur des disques NTFS. ça marche du feu de dieu et sans soucis de mon coté




Que veut tu dire par "sans retour en arrière" ?

Donc si j'ai bien compris ta réponse, avec mon disque dur externe NTFS que je brancherai sur mon mac, je n'aurai aucun soucis pour copier les données du disque dur externe vers le disque dur interne du mac pro ! ca c'est une sacrée nouvelle pour moi, car je vais pouvoir faire une sauvegarde en plus de ma discographie 

Et petite question aussi, pourquoi est-il impossible de copier un fichier supérieur de 4Go sur un mac ? a chaque fois il ne veut pas ! si un fichier fait plus de 4Go il refuse ! j'ai jamais compris pourquoi !


----------



## Slyoo (7 Avril 2009)

ToCo a dit:


> Que veut tu dire par "sans retour en arrière" ?
> Donc si j'ai bien compris ta réponse, avec mon disque dur externe NTFS que je brancherai sur mon mac, je n'aurai aucun soucis pour copier les données du disque dur externe vers le disque dur interne du mac pro ! ca c'est une sacrée nouvelle pour moi, car je vais pouvoir faire une sauvegarde en plus de ma discographie


Je m'étais mal exprimé... mais oui c'est ça. Tu ne peux pas écrire depuis le mac sur des disques NTFS (du moins sans logiciel dédié) mais lire, sans soucis.

Pour ton autre question, je dirais que c'est une limitation du systeme de partitons HFS mais je n'en suis pas sur.
Si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer...


----------



## r e m y (7 Avril 2009)

Depuis un Mac on ne peut pas écrire un fichier de plus de 4 Go sur un disque formatté en FAT32 (limitation du FAT32), mais sur un disque HFS pas de problème! Quand je crée des projet iDVD, le fichier de l'image disque créée par iDVD (avant gravure) fait 4,4 Go pour un DVD simple couche et plus de 7 Go  pour un DVD double couche.


----------



## Slyoo (7 Avril 2009)

Merci pour la précision...


----------



## ToCo (8 Avril 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Depuis un Mac on ne peut pas écrire un fichier de plus de 4 Go sur un disque formatté en FAT32 (limitation du FAT32), mais sur un disque HFS pas de problème! Quand je crée des projet iDVD, le fichier de l'image disque créée par iDVD (avant gravure) fait 4,4 Go pour un DVD simple couche et plus de 7 Go  pour un DVD double couche.




Merci pour les infos, du cou et vu que je fais du montage vidéo et que certaines vidéo peuvent prendre pas mal de place (et souvent superieur a 4Go) je serai vite bloquer !

Du cou je viens de faire une tite recherche sur mac way pour un disque en HFS mais je ne trouve pas de disque de ce genre (peut etre ai-je mal vu !), du cou peut tu me dire ou en trouver ? merci beaucoup !


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2009)

N'immporte quel disque fait l'affaire.... ensuite s'il est en format NTFS ou FAT32 il suffit de le formatter avec Utilitaires Disque et il passe en HFS.

Chez MacWay, les disques sont formattés en HFS+ par défaut


----------

